# old guns



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

have a couplpe of freinds that think they r cut out for this kinda stuf. don't want to see them waste there money. anyone got some old guns that need some work so i can let these guys see if they really got what it takes to kill in the most dangerous environment the earth offers.

sounds scary. thats what i tell them to seeif they chicken out

thanks

Sniper Spear-it


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

PM sent


----------

